# campsites in Portugal



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 
can anyone help/advise

we are planning on going to Portugal for the first time this year for 3 weeks in August 

we have been looking at sites that are next to / within short walking distance of a beach and near town/village etc 

we have found a couple - but have been unable to book a pitch as we are 9m long but have been told to just turn up 

we dont usually bother booking sites in France and Spain so that we can move around as we like and have always been ok but given we will be going when its local holidays we are unsure about doing this for Portugal 

we are on the santander ferry so we are wondering if just to stick to the bottom end of Spain where we know sites can accomodate large vans

Chris & Lindsay


----------

